# SOWO 2011 Dates & Registration



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2006)

Online registration is now open for 2011. The dates for next year's event are May 20-21. It's hard to believe but this will be SOWO's fifth anniversary and we are eagerly anticipating a truly epic occasion. Don't forget, pre-registration is the only way to get an exclusive SOWO 8380labs gift bag and event t shirt. Thanks again for supporting SOWO and we look forward to seeing you in Helen!

Pre-register today!

http://www.southernworthersee.com/register.htm


----------



## BluishGreen1.8T (Sep 2, 2006)

91cabster said:


> Online registration is now open for 2011. The dates for next year's event are May 20-21. It's hard to believe but this will be SOWO's fifth anniversary and we are eagerly anticipating a truly epic occasion. Don't forget, pre-registration is the only way to get an exclusive SOWO 8380labs gift bag and event t shirt. Thanks again for supporting SOWO and we look forward to seeing you in Helen!
> 
> Pre-register today!
> 
> http://www.southernworthersee.com/register.htm


registered!


----------



## Rev. Longride (Jul 6, 2005)

DONE!


----------



## MiLeenaLee (Aug 9, 2007)

Rev. Longride said:


> DONE!


x2!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

x3!!!


----------



## littlenr (Jan 23, 2002)

x4


----------



## Rev. Longride (Jul 6, 2005)

Syndicate 1-4... oh boy it's going to be another isht show within SoWo from us again next year.


----------



## littlenr (Jan 23, 2002)

EPIC!


----------



## PorscheAlbany (Aug 31, 2006)

x5, yup yup


----------



## vwO4gli (May 7, 2007)

Registered.... CHECK and CHECK!!!

x6


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

registered as well.... syndicate sh!tshow tour- 2011 kicks off in Helen.... :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

Got mine and the Wifes are in!


----------



## C.S Bishop (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm curious, based on the past four isn't this a weekend later? Is SoWo just avoiding the Friday the 13th?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2006)

Good eye Bishop! We had to move it to accommodate numerous schedule conflicts and we are hoping to do a joint promotion with some of our local sponsors that require us to back it up one week.


----------



## C.S Bishop (Apr 23, 2007)

I've been using the Bday excuse to get out of work for the last 3 years. I'm sure that they've figured it out by now anyway. :thumbup:


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

Lmao. SOWO is still fresh in my mind and registration is already open for the next one?  

Best weekend ever! :thumbup:


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

Registered!


----------



## Mr-X (May 16, 2007)

registered


----------



## Deezy's GLI (Sep 9, 2010)

Just registered myself and the girlfriend. Hopefully the car is ready for this year, by my standards.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

We have big things in the works for 2011! It is our 5th year!


----------



## C.S Bishop (Apr 23, 2007)

Tease :laugh:


----------



## Lalo_GLI13 (Jan 16, 2010)

Registered
Cant wait!


----------



## \/\|/ (Jun 27, 2010)

done lets go.


----------



## rock over london (Sep 15, 2000)

I be registurd.


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

Done. Done. Done. can't wait.


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

Registered as well 

Drive 1 car or 2 down?


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

I am busting my ass to get my car done in time to take it down to Helen again.


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in fellas.


----------



## MicroCADDY (Jul 21, 2008)

the TAKE IT TO THE LIMITS caddy is registered. :thumbup:opcorn:


Didn't have to pay when i registered ( shouldn't i have ? )


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

VWcaddy_LouEville said:


> the TAKE IT TO THE LIMITS caddy is registered. :thumbup:opcorn:
> 
> 
> Didn't have to pay when i registered ( shouldn't i have ? )


SOWO is one of the few that its paid for by the sponsors and such... No fee required


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Registered. 
Hope my car is on the road by then. 
A lot to get done.


----------



## ryandoka10 (Sep 2, 2008)

Registered! cant wait 15 hour trip from New Jersey. Totally worth it.


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

ryandoka10 said:


> Registered! cant wait 15 hour trip from New Jersey. Totally worth it.


The cruise down from Jersey was awesome this year...the trip back up was a whole different story. :laugh:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4893767-Water-and-Wagens-A-SOWO-Tri-State-Adventure.


----------



## c_murrb5.5 (Jul 30, 2010)

I cant wait for this year!!!! 
My birthday weekend too, Its ganna be tits.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

156 days to go to SOWO 2011!


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

I am Uber Stoked as well... First SoWo but I've been to Waterfest and H20i.... 

Hotel is booked already at the Helendorf  $70 bones a night right now.....


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

Wife and I both registered!! This is the best VW show, hands down.

And hello to the SoWo crew!

-Jared (formerly of Avenue Autosport)


----------



## rabbitvw1984 (Jun 12, 2004)

can't wait... first sowo for me and hope to lay some paint on my car just in time.....


----------



## Mr. EüroMatt (May 9, 2007)

Any news on a caravan from Discover Mills?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks Jared, we've been wondering about you! Hope all is well with your new digs out west...

CC


----------



## ThegreyT_1 (Sep 30, 2006)

after 2 years of contemplating this will be my first SOWO cant wait
Anyone know of any cruises coming from MD/VA or the North lol


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

91cabster said:


> Thanks Jared, we've been wondering about you! Hope all is well with your new digs out west...
> 
> CC


 :thumbup: I love the drive there, Friday night, and of course the show. Can't wait to get back. Things are going well out here - thanks!!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Registered. :beer::beer:


----------



## das-yeti (Apr 20, 2003)

registered! :thumbup:


----------



## Rev. Longride (Jul 6, 2005)

With May 21st being the supposed date of rapture (baby jeebus coming back to take all the "good" people to the land of harps and angels and isht) I'm calling first dibs on the abandoned car of my choice. 

I will be looking to trade the BBS or CCW or whatever trendy wheels are on it for something unique. Also, if it has air ride, I'll be willing to trade for a nice set of coilovers because I don't do that fake low isht. :beer::beer:


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

Rev. Longride said:


> With May 21st being the supposed date of rapture (baby jeebus coming back to take all the "good" people to the land of harps and angels and isht) I'm calling first dibs on the abandoned car of my choice.


 Fair 'nuff.... I gots second dibs :wave:


----------



## vwjetta91 (Apr 4, 2004)

Dam I just registered and then realized that I'm in a wedding that weekend :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:  really wanted to go would have been my first year heard it was and awsome time :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## vwjetta91 (Apr 4, 2004)

C.S Bishop said:


> I'm curious, based on the past four isn't this a weekend later? Is SoWo just avoiding the Friday the 13th?


i wish it was on the weekend of the 13th


----------



## d.wills. (Mar 21, 2010)

registered and its gonna be my first sowo. and gonna have a nice cruise up from fl:thumbup:


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

d.wills. said:


> registered and its gonna be my first sowo. and gonna have a nice cruise up from fl:thumbup:


You Dubocracy guys rolling up there in force? Are the Tampa guys going too?

-Jared (formerly of Avenue Autosport!)


----------



## ThegreyT_1 (Sep 30, 2006)

just registered


----------



## d.wills. (Mar 21, 2010)

pej said:


> You Dubocracy guys rolling up there in force? Are the Tampa guys going too?
> 
> -Jared (formerly of Avenue Autosport!)


i hope so. so far 20ish people are going in 20ish cars:laugh: thats including the tampa chapter too. u gonna roll up there with us?


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

d.wills. said:


> i hope so. so far 20ish people are going in 20ish cars:laugh: thats including the tampa chapter too. u gonna roll up there with us?


That's a pretty good size group! I would roll with ya but my family and I moved to Texas (near Dallas).


----------



## Lacostemk3 (May 19, 2005)

it will be my 1st time to be sowo couple dubbers from chicago will go.. im xcited :thumbup:


----------



## dirtywabbit84 (Mar 17, 2004)

nemo1ner said:


> The cruise down from Jersey was awesome this year...the trip back up was a whole different story. :laugh:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4893767-Water-and-Wagens-A-SOWO-Tri-State-Adventure.


 
I am registered and 100% down!!

COOLWATER and jersey is gonna roll thick like london fog:thumbup:


----------



## d.wills. (Mar 21, 2010)

pej said:


> That's a pretty good size group! I would roll with ya but my family and I moved to Texas (near Dallas).


 damn. you could always fly over and cruise up with somebody


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

d.wills. said:


> damn. you could always fly over and cruise up with somebody


 I'm still planning on being there, just cruisin' solo I suppose!


----------



## Rev. Longride (Jul 6, 2005)

pej said:


> I'm still planning on being there, just cruisin' solo I suppose!


 Last year there was a good amt of Tejas folks from the Austin area that made the drive, might see if you could jump in their cruise. :beer:


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

I would think that once SoWo gets a little closer stuff will begin to get a lot more organized and you can find a group leaving from your neck of the woods.


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

Rev. Longride said:


> Last year there was a good amt of Tejas folks from the Austin area that made the drive, might see if you could jump in their cruise. :beer:





ninohale said:


> I would think that once SoWo gets a little closer stuff will begin to get a lot more organized and you can find a group leaving from your neck of the woods.


 Probably true... :thumbup:


----------



## garykohl2 (Dec 18, 2010)

Just registered  This will be my first year and I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## mreuro (Mar 11, 2005)

gunther vw will be there


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

mreuro said:


> gunther vw will be there


 Hey Andy it's Jared (used to be with Avenue)! See you at SoWo! :thumbup:


----------



## DirtyDub01 (Jun 23, 2007)

Registered!!! See you guys in May:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

dirtywabbit84 said:


> I am registered and 100% down!!
> 
> COOLWATER and jersey is gonna roll thick like london fog:thumbup:



YESSIR... you know jersey & tri state will be there in full effect!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2006)

Hard to believe it's only a little more than 3 months till our Fifth SOWO! Registration is far and away the most we've ever had to this point. Looks like we're in for another great event! Thanks for all the support and we look forward to seeing you in Helen!


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

91cabster said:


> Registration is far and away the most we've ever had to this point.


Hey what was the car total registered last year?
Seemed like a huge jump from even the year before too.
Love this show.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2006)

When we cut off pre-registration last year in May we had about 600 registered and a little over 800 showed up, as of now we already have a little over 500 so we're changing up the layout a little. We're opening up some more parking in the grass area and reopening the elevated pad and surrounding area so it will be all good!


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

91cabster said:


> When we cut off pre-registration last year in May we had about 600 registered and a little over 800 showed up, as of now we already have a little over 500 so we're changing up the layout a little. We're opening up some more parking in the grass area and reopening the elevated pad and surrounding area so it will be all good!


Good Call :thumbup:

This is my first SoWo and I'm bringing two other first timers as well... All driving seperate :wave:


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

91cabster said:


> When we cut off pre-registration last year in May we had about 600 registered and a little over 800 showed up, as of now we already have a little over 500 so we're changing up the layout a little. We're opening up some more parking in the grass area and reopening the elevated pad and surrounding area so it will be all good!


nice.. im starting to feel like the hotels cant handle the amount of people!!! soon enough it will be gridlock in HELEN.. haha 

This is going to be my Second year.. 13hr+ drive.. doesnt phase us.. im sure some people remember the crazy guys in the river from NJ!!! lmfao


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

I must commend Chris and the H2O guys on thier dedication to making SOWO happen. I know that Chris wil deserve the must needed vacation he has planned after the show [as if there will really be any rest involved - planning the same vacation btw, just have to nail down the plane ticket].


----------



## Rev. Longride (Jul 6, 2005)

A2jettafreak said:


> nice.. im starting to feel like the hotels cant handle the amount of people!!! soon enough it will be gridlock in HELEN.. haha


No reason to even start the car once it's parked! The Syndicate went down to Helen a few weeks ago and reserved a block of 20 rooms, sent out our invites and ended up having to add more rooms. We booked 26 rooms for our peeps and I know a ton more got booked by friends outside of our group discount. 

rooms are going fast, better book now


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2006)

rhussjr said:


> I must comment Chris and the H2O guys on thier dedication to making SOWO happen. I know that Chris wil deserve the must needed vacation he has planned after the show [as if there will really be any rest involved - planning the same vacation btw, just have to nail down the plane ticket].


Thanks for the kind words Rodney and I have to add that without Matt and the entire H2OTuning Staff SOWO would still be a conversation. Matt was very disappointed that he missed last year and he's been working like a rented mule since last May to make this year the best ever. I hope everyone will take time to thank all the vendors and workers who devote an incredible amount of time and money to continue hosting this FREE event!


----------



## yuenglingkilla (Jul 12, 2007)

Registered aslo, and hotel booked, cant wait to bring the CC up


----------



## FerVR6 (Aug 22, 2002)

Registrado !


----------



## BluishGreen1.8T (Sep 2, 2006)

Rev. Longride said:


> With May 21st being the supposed date of rapture (baby jeebus coming back to take all the "good" people to the land of harps and angels and isht) I'm calling first dibs on the abandoned car of my choice.
> 
> I will be looking to trade the BBS or CCW or whatever trendy wheels are on it for something unique. Also, if it has air ride, I'll be willing to trade for a nice set of coilovers because I don't do that fake low isht. :beer::beer:



SOWO>Rapture:laugh::laugh:




Rev. Longride said:


> No reason to even start the car once it's parked! The Syndicate went down to Helen a few weeks ago and reserved a block of 20 rooms, sent out our invites and ended up having to add more rooms. We booked 26 rooms for our peeps and I know a ton more got booked by friends outside of our group discount.
> 
> rooms are going fast, better book now



:wave:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

this seems like a nice show if i didnt live so far id probably go to this


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

Jayy said:


> this seems like a nice show if i didnt live so far id probably go to this


Go anyway.  Best show, period.


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

pej said:


> Go anyway.  Best show, period.


i'll consider the *15hour* drive 

and i believe h20i is the best show


----------



## Rev. Longride (Jul 6, 2005)

you're not gonna find any sympathy for 15hrs, lol. There are a bunch of folks from CT, MA, NH driving down and then the group from TX that puts in around 20hrs.

completely different vibe than H2Oi. The folks that organize SoWo, h20Tuning out of AL, do a lot of hard work to keep this show FREE and make it a relaxed, all inclusive event.

Best differences between H2O and SoWo? At SoWo idiots are rare and the town appreciates and embraces us.


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

Jayy said:


> i'll consider the *15hour* drive
> 
> and i believe h20i is the best show


What the Reverend said...SOWO is _much_ better. Go!


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

Very convincing Rev .............. I'm down :beer:


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

Rev. Longride said:


> you're not gonna find any sympathy for 15hrs, lol. There are a bunch of folks from CT, MA, NH driving down and then the group from TX that puts in around 20hrs.
> 
> completely different vibe than H2Oi. The folks that organize SoWo, h20Tuning out of AL, do a lot of hard work to keep this show FREE and make it a relaxed, all inclusive event.
> 
> Best differences between H2O and SoWo? At SoWo idiots are rare and the town appreciates and embraces us.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BluishGreen1.8T (Sep 2, 2006)

Rev. Longride said:


> you're not gonna find any sympathy for 15hrs, lol. There are a bunch of folks from CT, MA, NH driving down and then the group from TX that puts in around 20hrs.
> 
> completely different vibe than H2Oi. The folks that organize SoWo, h20Tuning out of AL, do a lot of hard work to keep this show FREE and make it a relaxed, all inclusive event.
> 
> Best differences between H2O and SoWo? At SoWo idiots are rare and the town appreciates and embraces us.


im glad we are on the same team!!!! :laugh::laugh::heart::heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

rhussjr said:


> I must comment Chris and the H2O guys on thier dedication to making SOWO happen. I know that Chris wil deserve the must needed vacation he has planned after the show [as if there will really be any rest involved - planning the same vacation btw, just have to nail down the plane ticket].


Russjr, hit me up want to ask you some question about that vacation that Chris, H2OTuning, and I are taking after the show.


----------



## VeeeDubn (Apr 1, 2005)

Room is booked, see you all at SOWO


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

Reservations made!!! Goin back to SoWo, SoWo, SoWo... 

:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2006)

As of this morning we have nearly *900* pre registered! Our Fifth Anniversary is shaping up to be truly epic. We have made special arrangements with the city to ensure we are able to get you parked with minimal delay so please cooperate with all the parking staff to make sure you get in quickly and safely. We are adding more space so keep 'em coming!


----------



## d.wills. (Mar 21, 2010)

pej said:


> Reservations made!!! Goin back to SoWo, SoWo, SoWo...
> 
> :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


 good **** jared. i might see you there.


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

SMOOTH, send you a mesage, just saw your post. Hit me up.


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

d.wills. said:


> good **** jared. i might see you there.


 Cool... looking forward to seeing a lot of my Florida friends! :thumbup:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

im so hype for this show im making sowo my deadline for my car :thumbup:


----------



## rightcoastbias (Mar 30, 2007)

Just booked us a room. Myself +4. 

We're a r3vlimited.com guys, but don't miss this show.


----------



## Projek_1.8bt (Feb 11, 2011)

registered cant wait


----------



## blakeVW (Nov 17, 2010)

coming from cincinnati ohio!


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

blakeVW said:


> coming from cincinnati ohio!


Race ya bro!! haha :heart:


----------



## rabbitvw1984 (Jun 12, 2004)

Jayy said:


> i'll consider the *15hour* drive


i'm drivin ten and a half hours from wilmington, nc to Bethlehem Pa then 12ish hours back down to helen... and i'm sure my 22 hour trek each way isn't gonna be the longest.... WORTH IT...


----------

